# My 2nd Psychologist appointment



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

First one was nice yeah, I could talk and make eye contact, although my dad did the majority of the talking.

Now today was different, perhaps all the stress or the prozac being lazy on me, but I went in and looked down and didn't respond not even with nodding for about 30 minutes I stood there frozen. Inside I knew what I was doing, it was that bull**** selective mutism and social anxiety and depression ****ing with my therapy.

The psychologist kept trying to get me to talk, then finally perhaps he reached me somehow and I burst out crying and talking at the same time! What a relief I must say, cry if you have to! I used all his tissues and had major crying nose but at least I told him that I was behaving in therapy with him like how I was before the prozac, stuck/frozen/selective mutism/unable to move or eye contact. Then he agreed to raise my dose, and then we were about to talk therapy wise but I wasn't looking at him, I was looking down the floor, full of tears and crying. At least I got out, thanks to the power of tears and the release I have been holding those tears a long time.

I'm just amazed how retarded the prozac is when it stops working, why I am back to where I started, a depressed, selective mutism, hating person.

It's ok to cry, and not make eye contact with psychologist, clearly I did this because I need a higher dose and I wasn't acting, I just don't feel myself like I used to feel when prozac was working.

Such a nice psychologist.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

I'm not saying faking a cry will make your psychologist agree with you that you need a raise in your dose. But if you're stuck and selective mutism, I should just start crying and it will solve everything! I should cry at school, when I meet people, etc! 

There's also another thing that will hold you from crying - embarrassment. But must be this retarded prozac, which lets me cry without caring.


----------



## Kevin001 (Jan 2, 2015)

I haven't quite cried yet but did get teary eyed plenty of times with psychologists. Anyways I'm glad you survived your 2nd appointment.


----------



## SwtSurrender (Nov 24, 2014)

Kevin001 said:


> I haven't quite cried yet but did get teary eyed plenty of times with psychologists. Anyways I'm glad you survived your 2nd appointment.


Well if you can talk already, then there's no need to cry. I need to burst out crying and then I can talk. It comes naturally to talk if I burst out crying.


----------

